# Zebra Wood



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

What would the best product to use on this. There is a stove about 1' away, not to shiny, resist wine stains. They want a clear.

If the stove wasn't so close I would know what to use, with the stove so close i'm worried about grease splatter and such.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

I would think conversion varnish clear.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Waterlox
Many coats as u can 
Easy to use


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

PolyWhey satin floor coating by Vermont Natural Coatings


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

there you go, just use all 3 and you can't go wrong:whistling2:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Use behr on zebra.:whistling2:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

mudbone said:


> Use behr on zebra.:whistling2:


why




that's just wrong:thumbsup:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

chrisn said:


> why
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ZeBerh ZeBehr


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We start this project Monday. I found a lot more products to use on this. Now it's time to figure out which one is best. Oil or Latex what ever will hold up the best.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Be sure to post pics when done. I love zebra wood. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Is zebra wood oily? That's something to always take into consideration, it sometimes affects the finish if the wood tends to be oily. 

Just something to think about/research.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

woodcoyote said:


> Is zebra wood oily? That's something to always take into consideration, it sometimes affects the finish if the wood tends to be oily.
> 
> Just something to think about/research.


I never heard of Zebra wood until we looked at this job. I did talk with Ben Moore, California and our Behr reps no one said any thing about it being oily.

I do have a friend who deals with exotic woods I will call him and ask. Right now it has a latex clear stain on it, 1 thin coat and it looks fine, no discoloration in the clear.


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

I just finished a red wood top in a fine wine store. I used a waterborne acrylic clear made by deft. Was really easy to spray with my HVLP turbine, nice uniform finish in the semi-gloss. Not sure how well it will hold up but I gave it a shot. Also used the same product on a few coffee tables at home.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Here it is. Sanded with 120 & 150 grit, the latex stain came off so easy. I spent another 2-3 hrs prepping this with power tools and sanding by hand. Applied 2 coats of an oil clear (I never used it before and forget the brand, I will look tomorrow), hand sanded with 300 grit between coats. Done with a china bristle brush.
The carpenter said he uses this type of wood a lot on his projects. Hopefully we can do more like this.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

TrueColors said:


> I just finished a red wood top in a fine wine store. I used a waterborne acrylic clear made by deft. Was really easy to spray with my HVLP turbine, nice uniform finish in the semi-gloss. Not sure how well it will hold up but I gave it a shot. Also used the same product on a few coffee tables at home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How will it be with wine stains?


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

That looks awesome.

The clear coat ain't bad either! Good job!


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Love it. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Just curious as to what some of you would have charged. We came in at $500.00.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

500 bucks for a bar top!!:cursing: that's crazy!!

Just kidding. I would have done it for three fitty though :whistling2:


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

The rate is higher for any wood substrate stating with a Z.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Well. 500 is ok as long as it was only one trip and a partial day at that. If it was multiple trips i woulda lost my shorts.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

bryceraisanen said:


> Well. 500 is ok as long as it was only one trip and a partial day at that. If it was multiple trips i woulda lost my shorts.


I went a little crazy with the sanding, It should have taken me 3 hrs tops with prep and first coat, instead I sanded and changed grit sanded more changed grit and sanded more (first day on it took me 5-6 hrs). Originally I estimated 2 coats. Today our 3rd day working in this home I applied a 3rd coat. The 3rd coat was exactly what it needed. Smooth as a babies arse and a nice sheen.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

The contractor swung by today (figures I ran for coffee) and he loves the way it came out. He has 3 huge homes he is building and the kitchen counter tops will be Zebra Wood, He told the HO to tell me the next ones are ours. Hopefully we can get the rest of the house to paint as well.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Man cd, came out awesome looking. Hard work pays off right? I.e. more future work. Good thing you sanded it and put a little more extra work in on the first one. Keep it up, beautiful wood and finish!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> The contractor swung by today (figures I ran for coffee) and he loves the way it came out. He has 3 huge homes he is building and the kitchen counter tops will be Zebra Wood, He told the HO to tell me the next ones are ours. Hopefully we can get the rest of the house to paint as well.


Next time, charge a little more than 500.... If your going to put that much work into it. Remember not every 'painter' can stain, and top make it look nice and even that puts you above a lot of other contractors that dabble in it. It's a specialty, so charge for it, abd give that same quality every time


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

journeymanPainter said:


> Next time, charge a little more than 500.... If your going to put that much work into it. Remember not every 'painter' can stain, and top make it look nice and even that puts you above a lot of other contractors that dabble in it. It's a specialty, so charge for it, abd give that same quality every time


It is extremely rare for us to see exotic woods like this. Mahogany, Cherry and most of the common woods we see.

After talking with the HO she wasn't happy so I knew I had to make it right.

Next ones will get the same exact TLC I gave this one. 

As for "every painter can stain" Some should not even attempt to stain. I was glad he put it on so thin and not heavy with brush marks. I know there is a heck of a lot more to staining than just opening a can and slapping it on, matching colors is tricky, mixing colors to match some thing existing I could but never have yet. 

This same house we were asked about matching a floor stain to put onto new thresholds. I found 2 that are close, I'm going to attempt to mix a couple to match the old flooring. It may go good, it may go south who knows.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> Here it is. Sanded with 120 & 150 grit, the latex stain came off so easy. I spent another 2-3 hrs prepping this with power tools and sanding by hand. Applied 2 coats of an oil clear (I never used it before and forget the brand, I will look tomorrow), hand sanded with 300 grit between coats. Done with a china bristle brush.
> The carpenter said he uses this type of wood a lot on his projects. Hopefully we can do more like this.


Beautiful work Dave. 

I'm not knocking you, but it never cease to amaze me the incompatible design choices made in some homes. I was fully expecting this to be in a contemporary setting, not a traditional, cottage type of home.


----------

